# Played pax against pax for sympathy tip.



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Picked up 3 pax for a ride into the city. Everything going great. Then, half way there, we have a stop to pick up a fourth pax. This one wanted to give directions. I'm usually fine with that, but every once in a while you get that pax that wants to give directions in the most condescending way. Makes you want to scream. But I kept my cool. I was following the GPS to make a left turn, and at the last possible second she blurts out make a right. It was a bit hairy. I'm thinking, if you want to give directions, give some advanced notice, but I kept my mouth shut. She takes us on a route that was slow and backed up with traffic. At this point some of the other pax are making comments that we should have gone a different way. Pax 4 is still giving directions, and I'm following them, but I'm not verbally responding to her. Every direction she gives is with a condescending "SIR" at the end of it. At this point, the guy in the front with me is starting to feel bad for me, and takes over the duties of giving directions, but he was cool about it. As pax 4 is having other discussions in the car it becomes evident that everyone is a bit ashamed of her. So I try to play the injured bird, while she continues to be a total boar. At the end of the ride everyone thanked me, except for pax 4. Sure enough, I got a $5 tip on the ride. And I'm pretty sure Pax 4 got the cold shoulder from the group for the rest of the night. 
Not sure of how else I could have handled it. If I had asserted myself, I may have lost the support of the rest of the group. If I got a tip, I would assume I got 5 stars as well. I guess sometimes you got to take a hit to win the game.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

While I'm usually ok with taking riders' preferred routes, I can't entertain condescending people or directions given with a bad attitude, at the last minute. I'm almost definitely not taking a bad route and wasting my time either.

Tips and meaningless stars aside, your female human GPS system would've been told to leave the driving to me or find another driver had she been in my car. Paxholes can only go as far as you can enable them. Don't be an enabler.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I like to flip the script. When they start to tell me which way to turn, I start asking them ahead, "The app is telling me to turn left ahead, should I turn left?" After asking them a couple of times, I think they get the idea.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Picked up 3 pax for a ride into the city. Everything going great. Then, half way there, we have a stop to pick up a fourth pax. This one wanted to give directions. I'm usually fine with that, but every once in a while you get that pax that wants to give directions in the most condescending way. Makes you want to scream. But I kept my cool. I was following the GPS to make a left turn, and at the last possible second she blurts out make a right. It was a bit hairy. I'm thinking, if you want to give directions, give some advanced notice, but I kept my mouth shut. She takes us on a route that was slow and backed up with traffic. At this point some of the other pax are making comments that we should have gone a different way. Pax 4 is still giving directions, and I'm following them, but I'm not verbally responding to her. Every direction she gives is with a condescending "SIR" at the end of it. At this point, the guy in the front with me is starting to feel bad for me, and takes over the duties of giving directions, but he was cool about it. As pax 4 is having other discussions in the car it becomes evident that everyone is a bit ashamed of her. So I try to play the injured bird, while she continues to be a total boar. At the end of the ride everyone thanked me, except for pax 4. Sure enough, I got a $5 tip on the ride. And I'm pretty sure Pax 4 got the cold shoulder from the group for the rest of the night.
> Not sure of how else I could have handled it. If I had asserted myself, I may have lost the support of the rest of the group. If I got a tip, I would assume I got 5 stars as well. I guess sometimes you got to take a hit to win the game.


Pax trying to nav is my number one issue with rideshare.

I tell them, "any deviation from the Uber supplied route puts my pay in jeopardy. But I may, at my discretion, choose a different route. If you know something helpful, please tell me when we stop the car as I will be concentrating on transporting you safely. "


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> While I'm usually ok with taking riders' preferred routes, I can't entertain condescending people or directions given with a bad attitude, at the last minute. I'm almost definitely not taking a bad route and wasting my time either.
> 
> Tips and meaningless stars aside, your female human GPS system would've been told to leave the driving to me or find another driver had she been in my car. Paxholes can only go as far as you can enable them. Don't be an enabler.


The whole time she was in the car, I was contemplating my options. I had another pax one time who shouted out a turn at the last second - and sometimes you run the risk of an accident when you try to comply. I told that one that if she wants to give directions she has to give more advanced notice. She kept quite for the rest of the ride.
But this particular pax was one of those "empowered women" who is overcompensating for whatever happened to her in the past. She would clearly never back down in a confrontation. So if I was going to confront her, I would have to be prepared to either kick her out, or lose face. There wouldn't be anything in between. No win-win. And then there was all the other good pax in the car to consider. 
I have never kicked anyone out of the car yet. I'm reserving that for someone who violates my space or property.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Have not had one of those PAX yet, pretty sure if I do I will just follow the app or my planned route that I know is better. I have found since I muted turn by turn more PAX want to tell me how to get there.

I love when I stop in front of their house and they say oh stop here. No shit I already stopped.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Women can't navigate and neither can men. It's alright - you got tipped though!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If they are rude about it, I let them direct me and when they get distracted, whoops, missed that turn because you didn't say to turn there. Fun to turn it around that way on them.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I had one holler turn right here..

I turned into someone's drive way....

She said..."NOT HERE"...8>)

Seems she meant the next road....duhhh...

got her good...!

Rakos


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I find that pax usually like to longhaul themselves. I've added so many miles and times just by letting them show me a "shortcut." Plus they tip when they think they had control.


----------

